# NREMT exam structure question



## yanagster (Feb 20, 2009)

I heard off the grapevine that on the computer based NREMT exam if you answered the first five questions given, your exam would be less difficult than an exam of some other person who hadn't answered the first five questions correctly. This may be a silly question regardless but just curious.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Feb 20, 2009)

Yes, you might have easier questions but you will also have less points. This in turn will cause you to have more questions to achieve the goal and increase failure. As William Brown (CEO) described the tone is set by answering the first question correctly as it continues to give harder questions until one fails the question. The difficulty of the question has weight upon the number of points assigned to it.

I definitely would not purposely not answer questions as it registers a zero which is increasing your chance of failure. 

R/r 911


----------



## HasTy (Feb 21, 2009)

ok as long as we are talking about structure questions I have been told taht the shortest test you can have with CBT is 60 questions is there any truth to that...my intial was more than sixty not sure how many though and I have not done my recert yet although that will come with time..


----------



## Ms.Medic (Feb 25, 2009)

Check this website out,,,,its how the test is, straight from NR
http://www.nremt.org/nremt/about/about_exams.asp


----------



## WarDance (Feb 25, 2009)

Not to hijack the thread or anything but how long does the basic test last?  I know it depends but what is the maximum time you have?  I'm taking mine Friday and I'm just trying to gage what time I will be driving home and things like that.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 25, 2009)

Up to 2 hours, 70-120 questions if I remember correctly. It cuts you off automatically when you get to the point that you either pass or don't. I took mine last Friday for my recert and it took me 40 minutes and less than 80 questions to pass.


----------



## WarDance (Feb 26, 2009)

JPINFV said:


> Up to 2 hours, 70-120 questions if I remember correctly. It cuts you off automatically when you get to the point that you either pass or don't. I took mine last Friday for my recert and it took me 40 minutes and less than 80 questions to pass.



Perfect!  That's what I wanted to here.  That means I'll have time to do some needed shopping and make my time in civilization even more meaningful!  Plus I'm going to make the all important trip to Chik-Fil-A!  In case you were wondering it's a strange obsession that really only developed once I moved away from the south.


----------

